

My Experience at Y Combinator's Work at a Startup - clemesha
http://clemesha.org/blog/2010/jun/22/my-experience-at-ycombinator-work-at-a-startup/

======
netmau5
Thanks for sharing, it sounds like it was a good time. In some parts of the
country (like mine~), finding interesting startups just to network with is
nearly impossible. The idea that they all came together to court people into
their web is turning my hacker worldview upside down.

~~~
plinkplonk
" In some parts of the country (like mine~), finding interesting startups just
to network with is nearly impossible. "

Well, in some countries (like mine) finding interesting startups at all is
nearly impossible. ;-)

~~~
netmau5
Touche, gotta be grateful for what we've got.

------
seiji
That's a great write up and quick into to the presentations. You're spot-on
about the three categories of pitches.

My review took a slightly different approach: <http://matt.io/entry/ud>

~~~
thesethings
Nice write-up, and a good compliment to the other one linked in this thread.
Yours gave a great description of atmosphere/ vibe/ social tone.

